
Show HN: Brute Force Image opt(rust); Ops the compression using ML based metrics - colbyn
https://github.com/imager-io/imager
======
colbyn
Author here. Just open sourcing my work for anyone interested.

Happy to answer any questions.

PS: I haven’t tested this on Windows.

Update: Had to shorten the title. Should be:

> Brute force image optimization; optimizes the compression using ML based
> metrics in a trial ’n error sorta manner.

Although this is something I developed myself so not really sure how best to
concisely describe it.

Note that (given the "brute force" part) its gonna be slower than what you may
be accustomed to. Although it shouldn’t be more than a few seconds for very
high resolution images.

